# Magia por categorías > Cartomagia >  el diaquilon??!!

## jabeck

hola!! bueno pues e leido por hay un libro traducido por ana tamariz y una parte del libro tiene efectos con el uso del diaquilon
y pues yo vivo en colombia y no se conoce eso por aca...que otro nombre puede tener....o que otro objeto puede cumplir las mismas funciones..gracias!!!
jabeck

----------


## Ravenous

Diaquilón.

(Del lat. diachy̆lon, y este del gr. διά, con, y el pl. χυλῶν, jugos).

1. m. Med. Ungüento con que se hacen emplastos para ablandar los tumores.

Quién eres? Qué haces? Por qué estas en el foro? (a contestar en la sección adecuada)

----------


## juanperico

> Diaquilón.
> 
> (Del lat. diachy̆lon, y este del gr. διά, con, y el pl. χυλῶν, jugos).
> 
> 1. m. Med. Ungüento con que se hacen emplastos para ablandar los tumores.
> 
> Quién eres? Qué haces? Por qué estas en el foro? (a contestar en la sección adecuada)


eres lo mejor

a saber que se te ocurriria a ti para usar eso, :117: 

le pregunto a la bola?

un saludo!!!

----------


## jabeck

pues es que segun el libro que lei el diaquilon se utiliza para pegar las cartas pero el mismo tiempo quedan faciles de despegar se supone el  juego de las seis cartas de tamariz se hace asi.....si no se hace asi pues digan como!!!!es muy bueno y enserio que el libro que lei tiene incluso un comentario de juan T. bueno o almenos se que otra forma podria pegar las cartas como lo explica el...
bye
jabeck

----------


## smeagol

El juego de las 6 cartas de Tamariz NO se hace asi, de hecho la tecnica usada es de las primeras que se estudian. 

No te compliques la vida, es un consejo, si empiezas de 0 y quieres hacer juegos ya, tienes los libros light de Giobi, sino puedes leer el post de libros y buscar el que mejor se adapte a ti.

Suerte

----------


## Dramagic

El libro no está traducido por Ana Tamariz sino por Mónica Tamariz.

¿como conseguiste ese libro?

----------


## jabeck

no pues el libro lo descargue...no recuerdo donde.....pero igual no es por el de las 6 cartas que me gustaria si no pues que no he podido hacer los juegos que hay en esa seccion del libro...por falta del famoso diaquilon!!!
pero bueno igual danke!!
jabeck

----------


## AHC

Pero por dios...sino se pregunta no se aprende y si se pregunta no se le responde ??

Diaquilon = Antideslizante.

Preguntá en alguna tienda de Magia de tu Pais y seguro lo encontraras.

PD: No es Barata.

Saludos
AHC

----------


## Iván Manso

Ay, si encima que se dice abiertamente que un libro se ha descargado de internet... en fin... que VERGÜENZA

Hay cientos de tiendas on line. O sea, que hay dinero para tener internet en casa todos los meses pero no se puede ahorrar con esfuerzo y cariño(como haciamos antes, sí, ha habido un tiempo en que internet no existía, ¿difícil de creer? Así es) Pues entonces acabemos. Robemos cosas porque no tenemos dinero para darnos el caprichito, es excusa eso? NO, NO SE PUEDE ROBAR. No es sólo si sigues los Mandamientos, sino que también hay una ley... algo he oído, o una cosa que se llama moral o ética, no recuerdo...

Porque el diaquilón no se puede descargar que si no...

En fin, que cada vez me sorprende más el panorama. Y no, uno no se acostumbra a todo, no

Un saludo   :Wink:  

Iván Manso

----------


## shark

> Ay, si encima que se dice abiertamente que un libro se ha descargado de internet... en fin... que VERGÜENZA
> 
> Hay cientos de tiendas on line. O sea, que hay dinero para tener internet en casa todos los meses pero no se puede ahorrar con esfuerzo y cariño(como haciamos antes, sí, ha habido un tiempo en que internet no existía, ¿difícil de creer? Así es) Pues entonces acabemos. Robemos cosas porque no tenemos dinero para darnos el caprichito, es excusa eso? NO, NO SE PUEDE ROBAR. No es sólo si sigues los Mandamientos, sino que también hay una ley... algo he oído, o una cosa que se llama moral o ética, no recuerdo...
> 
> Porque el diaquilón no se puede descargar que si no...
> 
> En fin, que cada vez me sorprende más el panorama. Y no, uno no se acostumbra a todo, no
> 
> Un saludo   
> ...


Gastas saliva en vano amigo Iván....tristemente.

----------


## Emilio_arg

_"El que esté libre de pecado, que arroje la primer piedra."_

Jesús de Nazaret

----------


## AHC

No voy a llevar esto a un plano puramente personal y me alejaré por un rato de los Libros pero....Shark o Ivan...ustedes tiene CD's de musica todos Originales  :Confused: ?

Les dejo un texto extraido de un foro que me había llamado muchisimo la atencion hace ya unos meses atras.

Lo que pretendo con este mensaje es abrir un espacio de discusión sobre los siguientes temas: copias de formatos digitales, en particular música, juegos, películas y programas, impuesto de derechos de autor sobre medios digitales, y patentes de software. Comencemos por las preguntas ¿es ilegal copiar un CD o un DVD? ¿Es ilegal bajar música de Internet? ¿Es ilegal el P2*P?

Existe algo que se llama el derecho de copia privada. Si compro un CD o un DVD, tengo el derecho a copiarlo para mi uso personal (yo considero que eso se llama copia de respaldo, hago un backup para proteger al original del desgaste del uso, y utilizo la copia). Esto aplica también para cualquier formato digital. Yo puedo copiar mis archivos y fotos, o mis programas de software libre en un CD. También puedo grabar algunas canciones en CD o en un casete para regalarselo a una amiga. Sin embargo, en España se cobra un impuesto de derechos de autor a los CD y DVD virgenes. De esa forma, si copio un CD de los Aterciopelados, al comprar el CD-R ya me cobraron un importe para compensar la copia. Pero, ¿y si lo que copio es una distribución libre de Linux? ¿Por qué me van a cobrar derechos de autor por algo que está en licencia GPL? 

Se habla también de gravar las impresoras, escáneres, fotocopiadoras, quemadoras de CD y DVD con un impuesto de derechos de autor (en Alemania ya existe ese impuesto sobre las quemadoras), pues se asume que serán utilizadas para copiar material protegido por copyright (en España hace años existe este gravamen sobre las cintas de audio y VHS, así que si compras una cinta para grabar un demo de una canción tuya, te cobran por adelantado derechos de autor, que paradójicamente, nunca llegarán a tu bolsillo, aún siendo tu el autor). ¿Y si una biblioteca usa una quemadora de CD y un escáner sólo para hacer copias digitales de respaldo de sus libros, para que en caso de incendio o saqueo, no se pierda esa valiosa información? Por supuesto, esto ha generado un gran debate. Muchos internautas, profesionales y organizaciones se han unido para declarar el Manifiesto Todos Contra el Canon en el que 
Responder:
muestran su rechazo al establecimiento de cualquier canon que grave los soportes, equipos, redes de comunicaciones o tecnologías, a la vez que defienden la utilización de los sistemas digitales de control ya existentes para gestionar los derechos de autor.  

También se ha formado el Movimiento Sin Canon en el que participan varias universidades, grupos de música y sitios de Internet.

Ahora bien, en España se puso en vigencia una norma que ha avivado el descontento entre los internautas. Esta norma pena hasta la copia privada. De hecho, sólo tener el DeCSS o el DVD Decrypter ya sería causal de prisión, con lo que la copia privada pasa de ser un derecho a un delito. Sin embargo, la norma es ambigua, y según la Federación de Consumidores en Acción, copiar CDs y bajar música de Internet es legal, a menos que se haga con ánimo de lucro y en perjuicio de tercero. Este mismo argumento de legalidad es esgrimido en una publicación del Colegio de Abogados de Barcelona donde se refieren así de la descarga por P2*P: 
Responder:
Tras un tiempo en el que las sentencias presentaban opiniones diversas, se ha unificado bastante el criterio, y se entiende que no es ilegal siempre y cuando el único objetivo sea disfrutar de la música.  

Es sabido que las ambigûedades en las normas unidas a la burocratización de los mecanismos para hacerlas efectivas, son una forma de legislar y no hacer nada, como se desprende del artículo del abogado Javier Muñoz sobre el plan antipiratería del gobierno español. La verdad es que el canon lo que ha hecho es fomentar un mercado negro de medios de contrabando. Nadie va a pagar un CD-R gravado si puede conseguir uno sin impuesto. Sin embargo, el problema está en el concepto: estamos hablando de la criminalización de un derecho. De esto se desprenden dos paradojas:

1) Si es ilegal copiar cualquier DVD o CD protegido, ¿cómo es que cobran un impuesto a los CD y DVD virgenes, con la justificación de que serán usados para copiar CD y DVD? No se puede gravar una mercancía con la justificación de que dicha mercancía va a ser utilizada para cometer un delito. Sería imponer un impuesto sobre una actividad ilegal, no tiene sentido. Sobre este tema, es muy ilustrativa esta carta abierta de una cibernauta airada pero bien argumentada.

2) Si existe una ley que protege el derecho del individuo a tener copias privadas y copias de respaldo, y otra que dice que el sólo hecho de tener herramientas para hacer dichas copias es ilegal, ¿cuál de las normas prevalece?


Para completar el cuadro, aparecen los CD protegidos: Las casas disqueras en Europa han comenzado a vender, sin ningún aviso ni cambio de precio, discos láser de audio con una protección que impide leerlos en los CD-ROM de los computadores (de hecho pueden causar graves daños en las lectoras ópticas de los computadores) y en muchos sistemas de audio de automóviles. Para muchos, esta desición unilateral de las disqueras viola los derechos de los consumidores y se constituye en un fraude. La Unión Federal de Consumidores Francesa demandó al sello EMI ante el tribunal de Nanterre, que sentenció que los CD que incluyen sistema anticopia son equiparables a un producto defectuoso puesto que el propietario de un CD tiene derecho a hacer una copia para su uso privado. En definitiva, los franceses protegen el derecho a la copia privada, mientras los españoles lo criminalizan. Sin embargo, fue en francia donde J. Alex Halderman, estudiante de ciencias de la computación de la Universidad de Princeton, fue condenado por haber hecho del dominio público su descubrimiento de la vulnerabilidad del sistema de protección anticopia de los CD protegidos.

Si bien el senado español apoyó hace pocos días la supresión del canon indiscriminado en los equipos y soportes digitales, dicho impuesto está tratando de ser implementado en otros países europeos y latinoamericanos. En Chile, por ejemplo, La Corporación Derechos Digitales, la Alianza Chilena por un Comercio Justo y Responsable y la Comisión de Bibliotecas del Consejo de Rectores de la Universidades Chilenas han suscrito una declaración en la que solicitan la eliminación del impuesto sugerido por el Ejecutivo a las copias privadas, que implicaría que 
Responder:
cada vez que se adquiera un CD o DVD virgen o papel para la impresora, se deberá pagar un precio adicional por concepto de derecho de autor. Lo mismo al adquirir grabadores, reproductores, impresoras e incluso computadores. Asimismo, rechazan la propuesta de tipificar como delito el uso “sin ánimo de lucro” de material protegido por derechos de autor, la que establecerá penas de cárcel y multas por dichos usos. “Una norma de esta naturaleza, de ser aprobada, afectaría gravemente el funcionamiento de las bibliotecas y establecimientos educacionales del país, tal como lo ha denunciado el Consejo de Rectores de las Universidades Chilenas”.  

El asunto de las políticas que se vienen implementando con la excusa de combatir la piratería, es tan grave que lesiona incluso la manifestación cultural de nuestros países. No olvidemos que estas políticas son parte de las exigencias de los Estados Unidos para la suscripción del famoso TLC, con lo que estamos ad portas de una monopolización masiva de la cultura por parte de las multinacionales gringas. El Manifiesto por la Liberación de la Cultura puede ilustrar mejor los alcances culturales de estas medidas. Es importante comprender que la propiedad intelectual y las patentes no son más que un mecanismo de dominación, como se desprende de la lectura del artículo propiedad intelectual y derecho a la cultura en el que se lee: 
Responder:
La utilización del Código Penal para salvaguardar el sacrosanto derecho de propiedad siempre ha sido excesiva en nuestro derecho. El Código Penal del franquismo consideraba infracciones penales conductas como entrar en una heredad murada o cercada sin permiso del dueño, para comer frutos o sin comerlos, recogiendo o sin recoger leña para calentarse en invierno... Tipos penales diseñados para mantener una situación de dominación, en beneficio de terratenientes latifundistas. Delitos pensados para someter al jornalero.

Todo cambia, son otros los protagonistas de la explotación, y los métodos de dominación son más sutiles. Por ejemplo, el nuevo artículo 274 del Código Penal, que tipifica como delito contra la propiedad industrial la conducta de sembrar variedades vegetales protegidas, aunque sea sin afán de lucro. Un delito «a medida» de las multinacionales farmacéuticas que detentan la investigación sobre la vida. No vaya a ser que a alguien le dé por exportar gratuitamente semillas a Africa, con el inmoral objetivo de dar de comer a la gente...  

De la anterior lectura se desprende que el asunto de las patentes de software sólo es una pieza más dentro de esta estrategia de monopolización y dominación promovida por las grandes multinacionales. El asunto de las patentes en general es otro tema delicado asociado al TLC. Al respecto resulta interesante esta lectura sobre el abuso de posición dominante en la propiedad intelectual. El fundador y presidente de la Free Software Foundation, Richard Stallman, no duda en señalar que las patentes son un disfraz para mantener monopolios y cito: 
Responder:
Las empresas grandes son las que quieren e impulsan el proyecto de autorizar las patentes informáticas, y lo hacen porque tienen miles de patentes cada una y hacen licencias cruzadas entre ellas. Las patentes es una manera de otorgar el dominio a las multinacionales.  

También es interesante la entrevista que dio al periódico de la Universidad Nacional en su visita a Colombia, donde manifiesta: 
Responder:
No estoy de acuerdo con la expresión "propiedad intelectual" porque es un término de propaganda que confunde las nociones de derechos de autor, patentes y marcas. Tampoco estoy totalmente en contra de las patentes, pero en el campo de la informática es casi imposible desarrollar un programa empleando millares de ideas, si cada una está patentada. Por tanto, en el campo informático es tonto e injusto su aplicación porque restringen a cada usuario de un computador.  

Para terminar: El abogado Javier de la Cueva, da una interesante explicación acerca de por qué bajar música de Internet no es un delito. De hecho, el presidente de Intel considera que los usuarios tienen derecho a intercambiar música y video por Internet, y un tribunal francés ha avalado la legalidad del P2P al absolver a un estudiante al que se le fueron encima los gigantes de la industria del entretenimiento por tener una colección de música y películas descargadas de Internet. El tribunal sentenció que 
Responder:
una vez que una obra ha sido difundida, el autor no puede prohibir las copias o reproducciones estrictamente reservadas al uso privado del copista y no destinadas a un uso colectivo.  

En conclusión: Hacer copias de CD o DVD y hacer descargas por P2*P NO ES ILEGAL mientras se haga sin ánimo de lucro y mientras no hayan fines de distribución masiva. Sin embargo, las multinacionales están haciendo todo lo posible para que NUESTROS DERECHOS sean CRIMINALIZADOS. Ya que se supone que vivimos en países democráticos, y que en las democrácias el pueblo es el que decide y toda esa tochada, entonces ESTÁ EN NUESTRAS MANOS IMPEDIR QUE EL DERECHO DE COPIA PRIVADA SEA CONVERTIDO EN UN DELITO, así como impedir el establecimiento de gravámenes abusivos que en nombre de la mal llamada "propiedad intelectual" sólo buscan un lucro particular.

La discusión está abierta. Espero que aporten opiniones bien argumentadas y documentadas, para enriquecer el debate, pues ya he visto mensajes terroristas en foros de LANeros donde se amenaza a la gente con denuncias y cárcel por enseñar a utilizar herramientas de copiado como Nero o Clone DVD. Para mi, eso es intolerable.

----------


## Iván Manso

Aquí el asunto, amigo AHC, no es los temas legales de los derechos de autor, tema del cual hay hilos en este foro, ya que por lo menos aquí en España no es delito "intercambiar" música, películas, libros, etc si con ello no hay ánimo de lucro.

Aquí el tema es que se busca la información fácil, sin esfuerzo. La excusa del dinero NO ES EXCUSA, porque ha no ser que vivas debajo de un puente (creerme, hay que gente que tiene esa desgracia) aquí estamos en un foro de internet, y eso, internet, cuesta dinero. Tenemos dinero para muchas cosas, muchos caprichos, pero a la hora de comprar algo de magia... uff, qué caro!! Pues si te parece caro... este no es tu mundo. Yo estuve 12 años (mis primeros 12 años en el mundo de la magia) con un par de libros que encontré en unos grandes almacenes (no, no sabía dónde había tiendas de magia, ni había internet, ni conocía magos, ni sabía dónde había escuelas, ni dónde aprender... sabéis lo que es eso? NO, CREO QUE NO) 

Me las apañé como pude. Viendo los magos de la tele, intentando, con mucho esfuerzo, descubrir cómo lo hacían y luego creando mis propios juegos. De eso trata. Mi primer libro comprado en una tienda de magia en Madrid fue LA ENCICLOPEDIA DE JUEGOS CON CARTAS SIN TÉCNICA, VOL. I. Si, del que se comenta en este hilo. Y lo deboré, saltando el capítulo de Diaquilón, bueno, más que saltándolo, lo leí, y como no tenía ese producto disfrute de los muchisimos otros juegos que había. Busqué en el diccionario la palabra diaquilón y... sorpresa!! Estaba, y me decía además, qué detalle, lo que significaba (sí, ya lo sé, el diccionario es un libro muy caro que es difícil de conseguir, uf, qué difícil) Y así es cómo me enteré de lo qué era. 

Es complicado, lo sé, estuve meses pensando cómo conseguir saber lo qué era el diaquilón, pero al final caí en que en casa tengo diccionario desde siempre (uno, que es un pudiente)

Y nada, que allá cada uno con lo que haga. Yo sé lo que hago y estoy muy orgulloso de mi vida mágica. Todo lo que he conseguido ha sido con mucho esfuerzo, no pidiendo ayuda a cada paso. La vida es dura, pero es así. Que cada uno tire las piedras que quiera, y que cada uno haga lo que quiera, pero eso sí, el tiempo siempre acaba diciendo a cada uno lo que ha hecho, con las consecuencias   :Wink:  

Un saludo

Iván Manso 

_Dime con quién andas y te diré quién eres_  :Wink:  

Dicho popular

----------


## AHC

> Aquí el asunto, amigo AHC, no es los temas legales de los derechos de autor, tema del cual hay hilos en este foro, ya que por lo menos aquí en España no es delito "intercambiar" música, películas, libros, etc si con ello no hay ánimo de lucro.


Si no es delito entonces porque tu dicho en este mensaje  :Confused: 
"encima que se dice abiertamente que un libro se ha descargado de internet... en fin... que VERGÜENZA"

Esto suena a "uuuu...que mal...se dscargo un libro de internet....los libros hay que comparlos todos en una libreria"





> Yo estuve 12 años (mis primeros 12 años en el mundo de la magia) con un par de libros que encontré en unos grandes almacenes (no, no sabía dónde había tiendas de magia, ni había internet, ni conocía magos, ni sabía dónde había escuelas, ni dónde aprender... sabéis lo que es eso? NO, CREO QUE NO)


Pues quedate bien tranquilo que se lo que es eso...siempre quise aprender este arte y nunca pude encontrar una escuela hasta que alguien me comento de una.
Leete mi mensaje de Presentacion y veras cual es mi historia.
Y te lo repito nuevamente SI, SE LO QUE ES ESO.

No respondiste a mi pregunta....tienes CD's grabados o quemados en tu casa ??

----------


## AHC

> _"El que esté libre de pecado, que arroje la primer piedra."_
> 
> Jesús de Nazaret


Gracias Emilio...cuanta verdad tenia Jesus  :Smile1:

----------


## Voidmain

Solo un apunte, por meter cizaña...




> En conclusión: Hacer copias de CD o DVD y hacer descargas por P2*P NO ES ILEGAL mientras se haga sin ánimo de lucro y mientras no hayan fines de distribución masiva.


Técnicamente los programas peer2peer más conocidos son empleados para la distribución masiva de datos. Tendrás que buscar otros argumentos, o elaborar unos propios que no sean un copy&paste :P

Lo que no se es porqué se sigue discutiendo este tema, pues sólo sirve para caldear el ambiente. Si está prohibido tocar temas políticos o religiosos en el foro, algo que hiere tantas sensibilidades como la descarga de libros de contenido mágico debería ser prohibido también. Y de paso penalizar la apología del pirateo, ya sea con amonestaciones o baneos.
Puesto que nadie va a cambiar de opinión, mejor cortar el problema de raíz y eliminar los malos rollos  :Wink1: .

----------


## Emilio_arg

> No respondiste a mi pregunta....tienes CD's grabados o quemados en tu casa ??



Yo preguntaría: ¿Tienes el Windows original?
No solo a Iván, sino a todos los que se ponen en moralistas cuando alguien dice que se bajó un libro de Internet...

----------


## Emilio_arg

> Solo un apunte, por meter cizaña...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Iniciado por AHC
> 
> ...


Que yo sepa son programas de intercambio de archivos, no de distribucición masiva de datos...

----------


## Emilio_arg

> Iniciado por Emilio_arg
> 
> _"El que esté libre de pecado, que arroje la primer piedra."_
> 
> Jesús de Nazaret
> 
> 
> Gracias Emilio...cuanta verdad tenia Jesus



Y eso que no soy cristiano...  :Lol:

----------


## AHC

> Solo un apunte, por meter cizaña...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Iniciado por AHC
> 
> ...


Estimado Voidman...lo del Copy&Paste puede ser...pero te repito, es un articulo que tenia guardado por lo interesante que me parecio el tema.

Y por lo de "apología del pirateo" debo decirte que si lo dices por mí u otros mensajes de este Post aclaro que son puntos de vista todos y cada uno de ellos respetables y no son apologia del pirateo, solo opiniones que algunos pueden estar de acuerdo y otros no.

En la vida no todo es blanco o negro, tambien hay grises y todos alguna vez hemos pintado con ese color.

Mis Saludos
Ariel

----------


## Chema78

Esta discusión ya se ha repetido varias veces.
Creo que hay un problema con está discusión (buenos mas de uno jeje)
El primero es evidentemente discutir por internet que es muy difícil
Aparte de eso hay una cuestión importante, es que las personas que se ponen en contra de bajar cosas del e- m ule, creo que se  deberían limitar a opinar sobre bajar magia del e -m ule lo cual tiene mas que ver con una cuestión de control de los secretos de la magia que con el tema del copyright.
Creo que hay radica el problema.

El hecho de que alguién me diga que estoy haciendo algo ilegal usando emule, me la trae al pairo y creo que debería ser así. Si bien es verdad que a nadie le gusta que le llamen ladrón es una chorrada ofenderse por algo que no es cierto.
Creo que está claro que usar e- mu le NO ES DELITO con lo cual los comentarios sobre copyright sobran.
Entiendo que en el foro no este permitido fomentar el uso del P 2 P ya que las reglas del foro no son elegidas por nosotros sino que ya existían antes de entrar aqui. Pero decir yo me he bajado tal cosa no me parece apología de la pirateria.

A lo que voy...
Creo que deberíamos dejar de hacer valoraciones personales sobre la legalidad del P 2 P, el tema del copyright y los derechos de autor ya que este no es el lugar apropiado, aqui estamos porque todos tenemos en común la magia y de eso es de lo que deberíamos hablar.

Ahora bien pese a que soy usuario de P 2 P y de momento, no se nos puede impedir serlo, creo que el debate debería ir por otros derroteros.
Si hablamos de mantener los secretos de la magia mas "controlados" (cosa imposible con las circunstancias tecnologicas actuales) entonces podemos sacar algo en claro, si hablamos de que merece la pena que la magia requiera un esfuerzo (que entiendo que por ahi iba el mensaje de Iván Manso) podemos sacar algo en claro (al menos alguien sacará algo en claro).

Total, a lo que voy...
hay que dejar de meter en estos debates terminos como es ilegal va en contra del copyright etc.. porque este no es el lugar para hablar de eso!
Tambien hay que dejar de defender el bajar lo que sea porque es este el lugar, aqui estamos para hablar de magia!
El debate sobre el efuerzo de aprender es interesante, el debate sobre los precios de la magia me parece interesante, el debate sobre el copyright tambien es interesante pero no es esté el lugar adecuado.

Saludos!

----------


## Emilio_arg

Ok, pero el debate debería ser sobre el esfuerzo necesario para aprender, y no el essfuerzo necesario para conseguir los medios de aprendizaje... Son dos cosas totalmente diferentes... Si yo se que venden un libro de magia a 10 minutos de mi casa y que tambien lo venden en Estados Unidos, si lo voy a comprar a Estados Unidos (lo que requiere mas esfuerzo) no significa que vaya a aprender mas ni mejor...

----------


## Chema78

> Ok, pero el debate debería ser sobre el esfuerzo necesario para aprender, y no el essfuerzo necesario para conseguir los medios de aprendizaje... Son dos cosas totalmente diferentes... Si yo se que venden un libro de magia a 10 minutos de mi casa y que tambien lo venden en Estados Unidos, si lo voy a comprar a Estados Unidos (lo que requiere mas esfuerzo) no significa que vaya a aprender mas ni mejor...



Pero hay que reconocer que es un hecho que cuando algo te cuesta un esfuerzo lo valoras mas que cuando lo tienes solo con alargar la mano.
Ya te digo que soy usuario de P 2P y valoró mil veces mas las pelis o cd´s que me compro que los que tengo descargados.

Saludos.

----------


## Emilio_arg

> Iniciado por Emilio_arg
> 
> Ok, pero el debate debería ser sobre el esfuerzo necesario para aprender, y no el essfuerzo necesario para conseguir los medios de aprendizaje... Son dos cosas totalmente diferentes... Si yo se que venden un libro de magia a 10 minutos de mi casa y que tambien lo venden en Estados Unidos, si lo voy a comprar a Estados Unidos (lo que requiere mas esfuerzo) no significa que vaya a aprender mas ni mejor...
> 
> 
> 
> Pero hay que reconocer que es un hecho que cuando algo te cuesta un esfuerzo lo valoras mas que cuando lo tienes solo con alargar la mano.
> Ya te digo que soy usuario de P 2P y valoró mil veces mas las pelis o cd´s que me compro que los que tengo descargados.
> 
> Saludos.


Es verdad, pero no por eso hay que crucificar a los que bajan libros de internet...

----------


## Iván Manso

Sí, tengo Windows original, y cada vez que instalo un hardware tengo que llamar a Microsoft para que me lo vuelvan a activar los cuales me hablan con desconfianza. Encima que les compras algo tienes que darles explicaciones cada dos por tres... 

Y bueno, como dice mi buen amigo Shark... no merece gastar más saliva... jeje (eres grande)

Un saludo

Iván Manso (si eres bueno bien, pero si dices la verdad... cómo molesta, así es la vida)

HASTA SIEMPRE

----------


## Voidmain

> Es verdad, pero no por eso hay que crucificar a los que bajan libros de internet...


Si no quieres que te crucifiquen, no hables de este tema en este foro.




> Los mensajes que violan o incitan a otros a violar la ley no están permitidos. Esto incluye, pero no está limitado a ello: tratar, preguntar, proporcionar, de cualquier forma o sentido:
> 
> • Copias ilegales de software de marca registrada y aplicaciones relacionadas (ROMs, Warez).
> • Métodos para sortear la protección de la marca registrada (Cracks, No-CD Patches, claves de CD).
> • Copias ilegales de, películas, vídeos, shows de TV, imágenes, o cualquier otro tipo de soporte.
> • Reimpresiones de material de otros sitios web (pagos o gratuitos).
> • Revelar cualquier secreto de un efecto en la zona abierta del foro y revelar el secreto, o la forma de fabricar cualquier juego comercial (que esté a la venta en establecimientos de magia)
> • Discutir en el foro acerca de las bondades de los programas que la gente utiliza para piratear material con copiright habitualmente. Cualquier hilo referente a estos temas será borrado. Hay muchos otros foros donde se puede dialogar acerca de estos temas.


A mí no se me ocurriría ir a un foro católico a defender el uso del preservativo, o al foro de cualquier asociación pro-animales a comentar como fué mi última partida de caza.

Que cada uno haga en su intimidad lo que le plazca. Yo mismo tengo aficiones de lo más sucias y perversas, pero si os dedicais a comentarlo en un foro donde las normas y la opinión general están en contra, os exponeis a este tipo de reprimendas.
No se trata de juzgar, se trata de respetar esas normas que se supone deberíamos acatar desde el momento en que nos registramos.

Ya paso de sacar argumentos como el respeto a los maestros, la motivación económica a las editoriales para que sigan publicando, y otros tantos que han surgido en los posts similares a éste.

P.D: Espero que nadie saque a la palestra la mal ententida "libertad de expresión"...

----------


## AHC

> Sí, tengo Windows original, y cada vez que instalo un hardware tengo que llamar a Microsoft para que me lo vuelvan a activar los cuales me hablan con desconfianza. Encima que les compras algo tienes que darles explicaciones cada dos por tres... 
> 
> Y bueno, como dice mi buen amigo Shark... no merece gastar más saliva... jeje (eres grande)
> 
> Un saludo
> 
> Iván Manso (si eres bueno bien, pero si dices la verdad... cómo molesta, así es la vida)
> 
> HASTA SIEMPRE



Original  :Confused: ? aaaaa...pero muy bien, la verdad que te felicito en serio.
Igualmente me gustaria si es posible que respondas a mi pregunta   :Lol:  

Arrivederchi
AHC

----------


## Emilio_arg

Que afortunado en tener Windows y toda tu música (ah no, eso no lo contestaste...) original...

Y que afortunado yo que no gasto saliva para escribir...

----------


## Emilio_arg

> Iniciado por Emilio_arg
> 
> Es verdad, pero no por eso hay que crucificar a los que bajan libros de internet...
> 
> 
> Si no quieres que te crucifiquen, no hables de este tema en este foro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


¿Cuál de mis mensajes va en contra de esas normas?

----------


## AHC

Voidmain:

Sabes una cosa...esta es la respuesta que estaba esperando "Las normas dicen esto" y punto.

Lo que no puedo llegar a entender es que alguien vanga y diga "Acá somos todos puritanos y tenemos todo nuestro material de forma Legal"
( aunque nadie puede definir que es Legal o NO  :Wink1: ).

Sres...cada uno a lo suyo pero antes de hablar miremonos un poco nosotros mismos.

Hasta aquí llego mi aporte en este Post.

Saludos Magicos.
AHC

----------


## shark

Claro, las normas y las leyes se hacen para que se cumplan , porque no todos entienden por ejemplo, que no se puede robar el trabajo de otra persona. 

Asi que resumiendo, las normas son esas , si no gustan ....puerta. Que aqui nadie esta obligado a quedarse.


pd: pa que gasto saliva..

----------


## Emilio_arg

¿Y en qué mensaje se incumplen las normas?

----------


## Ravenous

> pd: pa que gasto saliva..


Para que te critiquen y te llamen de todo.

No sé porqué os molestais. en seguir con esto después de tanto tiempo. Siempre hay alguien que no entiende que las cosas tengan límites.

(yo tengo mi Windows original, y toda mi música también, y mis dvd's salvo los capítulos de Lost, Supernatural y Galactica no emitidos en España)

Vosotros vereis, pero yo no conozco a ningún editor de libros de magia que nade en dinero. Sacar adelante un negocio como ese es muy duro económicamente, y más tal y como está el panorama. Es muy facil pretender hacerse la víctima y llorarle a la gente que entienda su situación, pero ¿quien entiende la de los editores, la de los autores, la de los traductores, etc? Yo me pongo cada vez más en su pellejo, y veo la cosa dificil. Porque no es que yo me lo baje y me ahorre 50 €, es que si lo hacen las 12000 personas de este foro, más los que no están en él, son muchos euros de dios que se ahorran entre todos, que no llegan a la editorial que ha puesto el esfuerzo ecomónico de comprar los derechos, pagarle al traductor, maquetar y revisar, editar varios miles de libros, y demás. 
Está muy bien que haya gente que haga subtitulos para películas y series y los haga gratis, pero debe de ser casi la única cosa realmente gratuíta en internet que cuesta el esfuerzo y tiempo de quien lo hace. Y ese caso (el de compartir tu propio trabajo) es el único que da derecho a decir algo acerca de compartir nada en internet, los demas hablais por hablar.

----------


## shark

> Iniciado por shark
> 
> pd: pa que gasto saliva..
> 
> 
> Para que te critiquen y te llamen de todo.


que ca_bron, como me conoces... :mrgreen:

----------


## Iván Manso

Ravenous!!   :Lol:   Jo, que tio legal, todo original pero has cometido un error... has gastado saliva   :Wink:  

Un saludo

Iván Manso

Pd: ...

----------


## Ravenous

Somos gallegos, todos hijos de un mismo Primigenio, algo de memoria racial tendremos  :roll:

Ivan, en todo caso dedos, yo siempre he sido de hablar poco. Bueno, y de escribir también.

----------


## Iván Manso

Shark!! Si gastas aquí tu mensaje 2000 tendrás un premio. Saliva gratis!!!   :Lol:

----------


## Ravenous

> Shark!! Si gastas aquí tu mensaje 2000 tendrás un premio. Saliva gratis!!!


Tarde piaches...

----------


## shark

no no, el mensaje 2001 será muy muy profundo....

este post a cambalache! 8-)

----------


## Ravenous

Pues tampoco es tan profundo, el Cajón queda más abajo. Y quieres ser realmente profundo, pide que lo manden a Festival Magiapotagia 2007   :Lol:

----------


## Emilio_arg

> salvo los capítulos de Lost, Supernatural y Galactica no emitidos en España)



Y lo dices asi de suelto en Internet? Que verguenza...

----------


## Ravenous

Si te da verg*ü*enza ajena haya tu. Yo me lo bajo para verlo, y cuando llega a España en DVD lo compro. Y no voy a entrar en el tema de la difusión de series en Internet (sobre todo cuando las propias cadenas ponen sus programas en sus páginas web a disposición de quien quiera verlos), ya que no puede regirse legal ni moralmente con los mismos criterios que esto de lo que estamos hablando.

----------


## Javixu

> Si te da verg*ü*enza ajena haya tu. Yo me lo bajo para verlo, y cuando llega a España en DVD lo compro. Y no voy a entrar en el tema de la difusión de series en Internet (sobre todo cuando las propias cadenas ponen sus programas en sus páginas web a disposición de quien quiera verlos), ya que no puede regirse legal ni moralmente con los mismos criterios que esto de lo que estamos hablando.


*Allá* tu... :117: 
Esto no se ha ido un poco del tema?

----------


## Emilio_arg

> Si te da verg*ü*enza ajena haya tu. Yo me lo bajo para verlo, y cuando llega a España en DVD lo compro. Y no voy a entrar en el tema de la difusión de series en Internet (sobre todo cuando las propias cadenas ponen sus programas en sus páginas web a disposición de quien quiera verlos), ya que no puede regirse legal ni moralmente con los mismos criterios que esto de lo que estamos hablando.



Jajajajajaj... Me vienes a resaltar una diéresis y al costadito pones HAYA... Ay, Dios... :roll:

PD: Gracias Jesus por esa frase maravillosa...

----------


## Tereso

> Iniciado por Ravenous
> 
> Si te da verg*ü*enza ajena haya tu. Yo me lo bajo para verlo, y cuando llega a España en DVD lo compro. Y no voy a entrar en el tema de la difusión de series en Internet (sobre todo cuando las propias cadenas ponen sus programas en sus páginas web a disposición de quien quiera verlos), ya que no puede regirse legal ni moralmente con los mismos criterios que esto de lo que estamos hablando.
> 
> 
> 
> Jajajajajaj... Me vienes a resaltar una diéresis y al costadito pones HAYA... Ay, Dios... :roll:
> 
> PD: Gracias Jesus por esa frase maravillosa...


"Gracias Jes*ú*s"

Qué discusión más nefasta, yo lo único que digo es que no hay derecho  de que se destripen TAN MAL los juegos...

No es cuestión de derechos de autor, ni de ortografía... es cuestión de ética...

Vamos, Emilio, ya me gustaría a mi verte decirle todo esto a Juan Tamariz o a, digamos por nombrar alguien más argentino, Rene Lavand... "Mire Señor Lavand..."

Yo creo firmemente en que los contenidos en internet van hacia caminos más globales, pero por favor, ¡Contenidos de calidad!...

----------


## Emilio_arg

> Iniciado por Emilio_arg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Iniciado por Ravenous
> 
> ...



Lo del acento es relativo, ya que es un nombre propio y nunca vi el documento de Jesus o Jesús para saber a ciencia cierta si era con acento o no...

En cuanto a lo otro, se puede mantener una idea o forma de pensar frente a cualquiera, siempre que sea con respeto... René Lavand y Tamariz son personas como cualquiera de nosotros, más allá de la admiración que uno sienta por ellos y por su magia...

Saludos!!

----------


## Tereso

> Lo del acento es relativo, ya que es un nombre propio y nunca vi el documento de Jesus o Jesús para saber a ciencia cierta si era con acento o no...


En el castellano, todas las palabras que terminen en n, s, o vocal, y que lleven el acento fonético en la última sílaba, deben tener acento ortográfico... Evidentemente deberían existir algunas consideraciones en lo que al acento argentino refiere, por su singular forma de acento fonético.

No es relativo, por ahí existe un librillo algo famoso, donde viene escrito ése nombre...

Respecto a lo otro... estoy de acuerdo en el respeto, pero el mismo respeto implica no tomar el material de otros tipos sin pagar por él.

Digamos, puedes decirle "Respetuosamente, Señor Tamariz, me bajé de la burra electrónica su Mnemónica, pero como en los marcos legales de mi jurisdicción no se contempla ésta práctica como delito, carece de importancia y no lo tipifico como un robo"

Eso es dicho respetuosamente, y no por ser respetuoso automáticamente se gana la razón.

----------


## mike

Yo no quiero entrar en ninguna discusion ( aunque ya lo estoy haciendo ) pero bueno, que me parece fatal bajarse libros de internet y mas si son de magia. 

Y ``jope´´ , no sabeis lo bien que se esta con un libro en las manos y poder ponerlo donde quieras para leerlo y poder estudiarlo y practicar, y no tener que estar delante del ordenador todo el dia, que se te quedan los ojos fatal.

¡¡ Vivan los libros !! ( sin bajarse de internet claro ) jajaja.


Saludos

----------


## Tereso

> no sabeis lo bien que se esta con un libro en las manos y poder ponerlo donde quieras para leerlo y poder estudiarlo y practicar


Es que es una experiencia que ni todo el software peer 2 peer del mundo te puede dar... esa emoción de estar a solas con tu libro y con tu baraja, o monedas o lo que sea... creo que de ahí viene el más grande respeto a la magia, bien dicen que fuera del perro, el libro es el mejor amigo del hombre (por que dentro del perro es muy oscuro para leer)  :twisted:

----------


## Ravenous

> Iniciado por Ravenous
> 
> Si te da verg*ü*enza ajena haya tu. Yo me lo bajo para verlo, y cuando llega a España en DVD lo compro. Y no voy a entrar en el tema de la difusión de series en Internet (sobre todo cuando las propias cadenas ponen sus programas en sus páginas web a disposición de quien quiera verlos), ya que no puede regirse legal ni moralmente con los mismos criterios que esto de lo que estamos hablando.
> 
> 
> 
> Jajajajajaj... Me vienes a resaltar una diéresis y al costadito pones HAYA... Ay, Dios... :roll:
> 
> PD: Gracias Jesus por esa frase maravillosa...


Búscame otra falta de ortografía en mis mensajes (de ortografía, no de escritura por ir rápido)... Pocas vas a encontrar.
De todas formas si no tienes otra cosa con que rebatir mis afirmaciones...

Nota al corrector ortográfico: (lo de haya es un despiste, en mi entorno tiende a ponerse el acento en la primera a, y se me fue la pelota)  :?

----------


## jabeck

bueno primero gracias a los que me apoyaron...y pues no puedo creer que por una duda que tuve y pregunte casi me hallan crucificado aca Iván Manso por favro callese esa geta!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ud no sabe como es colombia asi que por favor respete aca no tenemos mucho dinero no hay tiendas magia aca no hay nada de eso, cuando venga algun dia se va adr cuenta de como es todo por aca.y por favor respeten que yo no e ofendido a ninguno de uds para que me traten hasta de ladron si les duele que aprenda gratis!!!! halla uds que de marranos gastaron quien sabe cuanto y si yo gasto dinero haorros en mi musik en mi instrumento en sonido en cursos por que los hay y es mas facil y mas agradable conversar con musicos que con algunos magos por que no son todos
y si haorita me diran que hace aca si esto no es de musik pero los que se salieron del tema fueron uds yo solo pregunte que eera y donde podia encontrar el objerto que pregunte y resultaron hasta insultandose como niños pequeños....a los que me apoyaron esto no va dirigido a uds lo saben va es para los que por todo se quejan y por todo sufren y hasta depronto ya tendra descargado el libro en el pc y aca diciendo que no se debe hacer y demas por favor los que me quieran ayudar en serio con preguntas y cosas asi entren a un foro que hice hace poco no tiene mucha gente pero bueno por algo se empiesa por que veo que este foro  es solo para ganarse regaños e insultos de unos egocentricos de mierda.
y bueno por ultimo para Iván Manso y Ravenous pues que sigan hay sufriendo por todo lo que hacen los demas o dejan de hacer..al fi de cuentas son unos don nadie por favor escribir mas de 2.000 mensajes eso es no tener vida social......y si yotampoco soy conocido pero bueno sera por magia porque musik ya me conoce bastante gentejejejejej y eso es lo que me importa bueno los dejo bye!!
jabeck
pd: la pagina del foro es magicmusic.foroes.net

----------


## shark

Que bien escribe este muchacho....como la música se le dé igual se muere de hambre en dos días.

----------


## Ravenous

Jabeck, vamos a ver, ya que te dedicas a la música, pues el mejor ejemplo que se te puede poner es ese: escribes canciones. Las tocas. Te pasas meses o años buscando un productos que te saque un disco. El disco sale a la venta. A os pocos días te das cuenta de que todo el mundo lo ha oído, pero a ti no te llega el dinero de esos disco porque solo se han vendido dos. ¿Cómo te sentirías?
Yo puedo entender perfectamente que se bajen libros de Internet, pero si es con voluntad de adquirirlo a largo plazo. ¿Es dificil conseguir dinero en colombia? Vale, también lo entiendo. pero no te vayas de víctima, si eres músico y tienes una guitarra y un amplificador y/o lo que sea, de algún sitio habrás sacado el dinero. Y si, no sé como está la cosa por allí, pero sé como está por aquí, que en los últimos 16 años ha habido dos crisis, la última aún está creciendo, el coste de la vida se incrementa constantemente y a pasos agigantados (una barra de pan puede pasar facilmente del euro ya, que es bastante), y la cosa está cada vez más jodida.

Yo me he pasado años saltándome comidas, viajes en bus y demás para ahorrar para algo que quiero (normalmente no cosas de magia, ya que no compré en una tiende de magia hasta hace año y medio, y aún así, ya hacía magia, con libros de los que hay en las librerías). De hecho aún lo hago.

Por último, mi primer mensaje en este tema fue como fue porque no sabía nada de ti, ni quien eras, ni qué sabías de magia ni nada (lo normal y educado cuando se llega a un sitio es presentarse).

----------


## Iván Manso

jabeck primero, yo no te he insultado. Sólo he dicho algo que en este foro, en el que tú todavía no tienes experiencia, ya estamos HARTOS de tener preguntas descaradas que se pueden solucionar fácilmente. Esta tuya por ejemplo con un diccionario, así de fácil, pero supongo que allí serán carísimos por lo que dices.

Si sé cómo es Colombia (tengo amistades allí), otro punto a destacar.

Y tercero, yo no tengo 2000 mensajes. 

Ah, y lo de don nadie... ves? eso sí es insultar. Sin conocer a una persona dices eso. Yo a ti no te he insultado, sólo he dicho la verdad, que esas dudas se arreglan de una manera mucho más fácil que preguntando en internet (ah, que allí no hay de nada menos internet... eso supongo que será gratis, aquí hay que pagarlo)

Y bueno, creo que por mí ya está todo dicho aquí y en todos los hilos. 

Como molesta tanto mi opinión a partir de ahora sólo leeré... espero que aprendas mucho en este foro, aunque con esa actitud no se llega a ningún sitio.

*MUCHAS GRACIAS A CASI TODOS Y HASTA SIEMPRE*  :Wink:  

Iván Manso (Con nombre, apellido y con foto, antes de hablar hay que identificarse, así es como discuten las personas)

Pd: Ahora perdonarme pero me voy a disfrutar de los más de 100 libros de magia ORIGINALES que tengo en mi biblioteca particular. Vanidad?? No, 18 años que me ha costado... se llama TRABAJO Y ESFUERZO, palabras que muchos de aquí nunca sabrán lo qué son

----------


## Dramagic

Para el que no lo sepa Ivan Manso es uno de los magos más prometedores de España. Ha participado en varios Festivales de Magia y Humor, ha actuado en multitud de centros culturales, teatros, casinos y televisiones...y para colmo tiene una magnifica conferencia que ha dado en varias asociaciones de España...

Lo dicho, un don nadie.


PD: Lo que hay que leer....

----------


## cire652

Otro más que se va y por culpa de unos cuantos que no respetan ni las formas, ni la magia. A dónde vamos a llegar...

P.D. ¡¡Ivan, no te vallas!! He aprendido mucho con tus mensajes...

----------


## Babylon

Jabeck te has dado cuenta que donde hay una discusión allí estas tu? :-o

----------


## jabeck

jaja pues saquenme no pierdo nada.....como sea suerte para todos!!!! e ivan.......te pido que si deverdad te vas........sea por siempre suerte!!!.

----------


## Babylon

> jaja pues saquenme no pierdo nada.....como sea suerte para todos!!!! e ivan.......te pido que si deverdad te vas........sea por siempre suerte!!!.


Menudo prenda estas hecho campeon.... Para que entras aqui si no te importa en absoluto la magia?

----------


## pepitapulgarcita

En respuesta a lo escrito "...por ultimo para Iván Manso y Ravenous pues que sigan hay sufriendo por todo lo que hacen los demas o dejan de hacer..al fi de cuentas son unos don nadie por favor escribir mas de 2.000 mensajes eso es no tener vida social......"
me veo en la obligación de salir a defender a mis amigos y da la casualidad de que Ivan es uno de ellos. Y yo no gasto mi tiempo con un don Nadie...
Me parece alucinante que la gente hable sin tener conocimiento... Así van las cosas...
Mira, Ivan es una persona fabulosa, amigo de sus amigos y no se merece que alguien le llame Don Nadie y le diga que no tiene vida social sin conocerle de Nada.
Creo que se merece una disculpa por tu parte, ¿no crees?.
Y no se trata de ir creando mal rollo en el foro.
Ivan, ya sabes el dicho, a palabras necias, oidos sordos.

----------


## shark

que no ofende quien quiere sino quien puede, y la mona esa evidentemente no puede. Iván, pasame tus fotos de Patriciaprofe anda..

----------


## pepitapulgarcita

¿Qué es eso de "Iván, pásame las fotos de Patricia"...?
Pero bueno!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## shark

> ¿Qué es eso de "Iván, pásame las fotos de Patricia"...?
> Pero bueno!!!!!!!!!!!


:mrgreen:

----------


## pepitapulgarcita

:shock:

----------


## shark

> :shock:


:(

----------


## pepitapulgarcita

No llores hombre...

----------


## Javixu

Bueno, como está el patio...

----------


## shark

> No llores hombre...


Es que me entró algo en un ojo.....

NO vayas a pensar que lloro al ver tus fotos, estas muy bien, la del bikini en la playa es espectacular...

----------


## pepitapulgarcita

¿Biquini?
Pero si no llevo nada!!!!
Fíjate bien...
Era en una playa nudista

----------


## pepitapulgarcita

Y para hablar de mis fotos ya hay otro hilo...
Que luego nos regañan los moderadores...

----------


## shark

> ¿Biquini?
> Pero si no llevo nada!!!!
> Fíjate bien...
> Era en una playa nudista


ostras! era la marca del bikini!!!!   :Oops:

----------


## Javixu

> ¿Biquini?
> Pero si no llevo nada!!!!
> Fíjate bien...
> Era en una playa nudista


  :Oops:

----------


## shark

> Y para hablar de mis fotos ya hay otro hilo...
> Que luego nos regañan los moderadores...


Calla calla, que este es el hilo más intersante de los últimos 4 meses. Claro que siempre te puedes poner un par de cartas en las fotos , así podemos seguir en cartomagia.

----------


## pepitapulgarcita

Tanto tiempo sin entrar por el foro... me echabas de menos...
JAJAJA

----------


## pepitapulgarcita

Pues hablando de cartas... tengo dos barajas sin estrenar... 
Algo tendré que hacer con ellas....

----------


## shark

> Pues hablando de cartas... tengo dos barajas sin estrenar... 
> Algo tendré que hacer con ellas....


Te puedes hacer un pichi y una faldita tableada...

----------


## pepitapulgarcita

Algo habrá que hacer...
Porque desde que dejé el juego...

----------


## shark

pero deja de contestar tan rapido que sino esto parece un chat.

----------


## pepitapulgarcita

jajajaja
Tú me dices algo, yo te respondo

----------


## shark

no no, eres tu la que me dices algo y yo respondo... (´porque soy muy educado)

----------


## pepitapulgarcita

y si yo ahora no te digo nada pensarás que la maleducada soy yo...

----------


## shark

> y si yo ahora no te digo nada pensarás que la maleducada soy yo...


Uno es un caballero, jamás podria pensar eso de una señorita, pensaria que se te fue la conexión, o que estas salvando el mundo o alguna otra noble causa más importante que hablar conmigo...


cuanto durará esto sin ir a cambalache....

----------


## Iván Manso

Gracias Patricia, David y al resto de los que saben de lo que hablo. 

Y Shark, Ravenous, Cire652, Jaben... o como se llame ese, David, Patricia, etc. no me voy del foro, sigo aquí  :Wink:  , eso sí, sólo leo, ya que soy libre de ello. 

En este foro he conocido a gente muy importante, algunas de esas personas han marcado mi vida (y algunas mucho y muy positivamente). No me iría de una manera tan fácil.   :Wink:  

Un saludo

Iván Manso (y mi diccionario) :twisted:

----------


## YaGo

Joder Iván! Menudos "fregaos" en los que te metes...

Si ya sabemos todos los que hay que contestar en este foro y lo que no... ¡¡Guardate las verdades para quién quiera escucharlas!!

Para el resto ni agua.

Ale, a ver si nos tomamos unas cañas tranquilamente y nos reímos de todo esto un poco..

Un abrazo.

----------


## Iván Manso

Tienes toda la ración de calamares, Yago. 

Dónde están mis modales que no contesté a la pregunta... ayy

----------


## jabeck

bueno pues gracias por la respuesta pero es que l que necesito es saber que otro nombre tiene ese implemento pues yo ya sabia lo que hacia el diaquilon y todo esto pero aca en colombia n se conoce nada por ese nombre por eso preguntaba otro nombre para conceguirlo bye
jabeck

----------


## Ravenous

cualquier material que haga el mismo efecto. El foro está plagado de ideas sobre ello, sólo hay que saber lo que buscas.

----------


## Emilio_arg

> Iniciado por Emilio_arg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Iniciado por Ravenous
> 
> ...



No tengo la necesidad de buscar los errores en los demás como varios de aca... Ni tampoco tengo que rebatir tus afirmaciones, ya que las rebatiste tu solito... Yo cité una frase de Jesus y te encargaste de ejemplificarla dos veces, asi que te agradezco que me hayas dado la razón (en realidad se la diste a Jesus -o a Jesús, como más gustes...-)

----------


## Emilio_arg

> Iniciado por Emilio_arg
> 
> Lo del acento es relativo, ya que es un nombre propio y nunca vi el documento de Jesus o Jesús para saber a ciencia cierta si era con acento o no...
> 
> 
> En el castellano, todas las palabras que terminen en n, s, o vocal, y que lleven el acento fonético en la última sílaba, deben tener acento ortográfico... Evidentemente deberían existir algunas consideraciones en lo que al acento argentino refiere, por su singular forma de acento fonético.
> 
> No es relativo, por ahí existe un librillo algo famoso, donde viene escrito ése nombre...
> 
> ...



Con acento o sin acento, es lo mismo... Si es con acento, perfecto, he aprendido algo nuevo... Ya se la regla de que las palabras que terminan en n, s o vocal y son agudas llevan acento ortográfico, pero al ser un nombre propio no estoy seguro si se aplica siempre esa regla. De todas formas miraré la Biblia para saber si es con o sin acento...


Y en cuanto a lo otro, nunca dije tener razón, sino una postura en cuanto al tema en cuestión...

----------


## jabeck

bueno danke!!! buscare un objeto que cumpla las mismas funciones que el diaquilonbye 
jabeck

----------


## fabianj

hola jabeck, yo tambien soy de Colombia y me gustaria saber donde encuentro tiendas de magia en Colombia ya que no he encontrado ninguna...agradeceria su respuesta gracias...

----------


## Martín Sanjurjo

Pues he de decir que todos los libros de magia que tengo son bajados de Internet. Y no me avergüenzo de ello. Yo lo llamo ahorrar. Me bajo los libros de Internet al igual que la mayoría de música o películas que tengo.
Y no me considero menos mago ni menos persona por ello.

----------


## eidanyoson

Señor Sanjurjo. Tengo que darle un pequeño tirón de orejas, porque no está en este foro permitido la apología de la piratería.
 Es un foro ligado íntimamente, es más, creado, por una tienda de magia, con lo cual nombrar directa o indirectamente la pritaría está prohibido. Por favor que no se repita.
 Son las normas del foro y hay que acatarlas, estemos o no de acuerdo.

 (Ahora es cuando digo eso de " TE estaremos vigilando  8-)" para dar más miedo y tal, pero simplemente creo que como personas inteligentes, este pequeño aviso sirve para calmar los posibles y subsiguientes post cargados de ironía unos defendiendo y otros no) .

----------


## Martín Sanjurjo

De acuerdo.

Mis disculpas.

----------


## shark

> Pues he de decir que todos los libros de magia que tengo son bajados de Internet.* Y no me avergüenzo de ello. Yo lo llamo ahorrar.* Me bajo los libros de Internet al igual que la mayoría de música o películas que tengo.
> Y no me considero menos mago ni menos persona por ello.


Pues deberias. La inmensa mayoria de los magos , lo llamamos robar.  :evil:

----------


## AHC

> este pequeño aviso sirve para calmar los posibles y subsiguientes post cargados de ironía unos defendiendo y otros no) .


Tuve un profesor de literatura en la secundaria  que cada vez que terminaba su clase pronunciaba una palabra..."LEEEEAANN"

Shark...si tu empiezas das pie a otros a montarse en tus comentarios y 
eso no hace bien a nadie.

Saludos
AHC

----------


## aitorlarrea

bueno, a ver si se acaban las discusiones...
sí, es tan "ilegal" bajarse música como libros, pero tengo un par de preguntas:

la primera, ¿que porcentaje del precio se lleva el autor del libro?
porque de los cd's de musica y de las peliculas si que lo se, asi que los derechos de autor no sirven commo escusa en este caso. Supongo que en los libros el autor se llevará más porcentaje, ya que la editorial solo lo imprime y distribuye, y en el caso de los libros de magia todas las tiendas deben ponerlo a un precio fijo, por algo será (creo).

La otra, está claro que un altísimo numero de miembros de este foro tienen el windows pirata o se han bajado juegos de la xbox, asi que la pregunta es para ellos, ¿vosotros escribis en el foro de microsoft diciendo que tienes el windows pirata o preguntais una duda sobre un juego, ya que siendo pirata no viene con manual? bien, pues este foro no es de microsoft, es de tiendamagia.

pues esta es mi opinion, espero no haber ofendido a nadie.
de todas formas de la primera pregunta si que me gustaria saber la respuesta.
Saludo y gracias.

----------


## angelilliks

> Shark...si tu empiezas das pie a otros a montarse en tus comentarios y
> eso no hace bien a nadie.


Sí, como yo.

Aunque todo el material que tengo es original yo y millones de usuarios lo llaman copia privada. Y si tuviera a mi alcance una manera más barata que comprar en la tienda ese material, analizaría los pros y los contras y me quedaría con lo que más me beneficios y comodidades me aportara. Lo demás es puro coleccionismo.

La SGAE también lo llama robar y sin embargo ponen un cánon digital, por si acaso.

PD. Eso sí, hay material que aunque lo pudiera conseguir gratis, pagaría por él igualmente, ni tanto ni tan calvo.

----------


## J.C.

Todos alguna vez un libro bajamos... Pero solo se aprecia lo que cuesta.

No vale lo mismo un libro bajado que se ve todo mal, hay veces ni traen graficos, todos mal numerados, sin índice. Que un libro que fué escrito para aprender...

Todos los que bajan libros ni los leen, o los leen una vez y ya.

Por otro lado, toda la sabiduría que transmite un libro, ¿no cuesta lo que vale el libro?, la sabiduría que transmiten los libros no tiene precio. Alguien mucho mas sabio que nosotros sabe taaaantooo que escribe un libro explicando solo un poco de lo que sabe, y ustedes le roban... Piensen que ustedes en otros posts dicen que tardarían años en dominar el Canuto, bueno... Canuto escribió ese libro, y debe ser un 10% de toda su sabiduría osea... Canuto si domina o dominó el Canuto... ¿Vale la pena robarle? ¿No es mejor gratificarlo por enseñarnos? Porque si seguimos robando... nadie va a escribir mas libros.

Por otro lado, todos los que están orgullosos de bajarse libros, si algún día llegan a algo con la magia y escriben un libro, ¿lo van a hacer gratis?, ¿o lo van a vender? Si lo van a vender, consideren que están robando...

Por otro lado, si bajar un libro es ahorrar, robar un celular también es ahorrar, como máximo te sale lo que cuesta una bala, de la otra forma hay que pagarlo, mejor ahorrar, ¿no?

Sin ofender, pero la gente que aprecia aunque sea un poco la magia cuando se baja un libro minimamente al tiempo se lo compra... Y es mentira que no tienen dinero, porque vi muchos posts de gente que se compra las Bicycle Guardians o las Tiger black o las Ghost, o mazos así, que realmente no valen la pena, y dicen que no tienen plata para comprar un libro; si suman... sale lo mismo. Así que dejemosnos de hipocrecía y digan la verdad al bajar un libro de Tamariz por ejemplo piensen: "realmente me chupa tres huevos Juan Tamariz y le robo", y no piensen "que buen negocio que hice, ahorré", porque realmente se mienten a ustedes mismos.

Por último, repito nuevamente, piensen cuanto daño le hacen a la mágia no colaborando...

----------


## Iván Manso

Ay, cómo se nota que aquí nadie es autor de ningún libro... ay la pobre ignorancia que daño hace al ser humano...

----------


## shark

> Ay, cómo se nota que aquí nadie es autor de ningún libro... ay la pobre ignorancia que daño hace al ser humano...


Hola Iván, que bien verte aqui gastando saliva inutilmente  :Smile1:

----------


## angelilliks

¡Eh, eh! Que yo con 17 años conseguí que se me publicara una especie de folleto de unas 40 páginas sobre la resolución de problemas y pensamiento lateral como premio. Con lo mal considerado que me tenéis aquí hay todo un campeón de resolución de problemas no sólo tengo cara de inteligente  :Lol:

----------


## shark

> Señor Sanjurjo. Tengo que darle un pequeño tirón de orejas, porque no está en este foro permitido la apología de la piratería.
>  Es un foro ligado íntimamente, es más, creado, por una tienda de magia, con lo cual nombrar directa o indirectamente la pritaría está prohibido. Por favor que no se repita.
>  Son las normas del foro y hay que acatarlas, estemos o no de acuerdo.
> 
>  (*Ahora es cuando digo eso de " TE estaremos vigilando  8-)" para dar más miedo y tal, pero simplemente creo que como personas inteligentes, este pequeño aviso sirve para calmar los posibles y subsiguientes post cargados de ironía unos defendiendo y otros no*) .


Pido disculpas, no habia leido esta parte tu post.


Hubiera escrito lo mismo , pero me disculpo por no haberlo leido :mrgreen:

----------


## Emilio_arg

Pregunta: Si un conocido me presta un libro/CD/pelicula/revista/etc., ¿se puede considerar un robo? :?:

----------


## Iván Manso

Siempre y cuando el intermediario no sea un ordenador...   :Lol:

----------


## Emilio_arg

O sea, la respuesta sería: NO

Muchas gracias.  :Wink:

----------


## longuemil

yo pienso que la diferencia entre descargarte o de comprar un libro de magia esta en que comprartelo requiere un gasto y un esfuerzo (no es facil disponer de ese dinero para gastartelo en magia), en cambio el poder descargarte un libro no requiere ningun esfuerzo esto hace que gente que no vive la magia tenga la posibilidad de tener acceso a este material utilizandolo incluso en algunas situaciones para desvelarte el truco.



un saludo

----------


## ralfompo

¿Diaquilón? ¡Diaquilón! ¡Diaquilón!

Perdón. Van 8 páginas, pero  hace un rato largo, largo, laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaargo, se me perdió el *DIAQUILÓN*.

¿Alguien lo vió por algún lado (aparte de en la Enciclopedia)?

----------


## AHC

> ¿Diaquilón? ¡Diaquilón! ¡Diaquilón!
> 
> Perdón. Van 8 páginas, pero  hace un rato largo, largo, laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaargo, se me perdió el *DIAQUILÓN*.
> 
> ¿Alguien lo vió por algún lado (aparte de en la Enciclopedia)?


Diaquilón: Sustancia adherente a base de óxido de plomo y grasas.  Actualmente, para conseguir el mismo efecto se frota la caria con una bolita de cera de las que se venden en las farmacias como tapones para los oídos.  Si no es necesario que las canas queden totalmente pegadas se puede emplear el líquido antiderrapante para cartas de venta en tiendas de magia.

----------


## ralfompo

Bueno, AHC, te agradezco la aclaración. Hace rato que conozco las *cartas adherentes* y diversas maneras de obtenerlas. Pero lo mío sólo era una *ironía*.

Es que me choca tremendamente la falta de respeto de muchísimos foreros cuando se desvían el tema planteado inicialmente, para hablar de cualquier otra cosa (lo que más les place).

Yo creo que si el tema es de interés, habría que referirse exclusivamente al mismo. Y si el tema en cuestión ya ha sido muy tratado, lo mejor sería aconsejar al iniciador que utilice el buscador.

Pero cambiar de tema tan alevosamente como se lo ha hecho en este hilo me parece, más que de mal gusto, de mala educación.

Cordial saludo.

----------


## jabeck

bueno......de nuevo gracias a los que me ayudaron con la inquietud que tenia...y pues acabe de llagar a esta pagina y e causado mucho alboroto
asi que disculpas a todos, solo que de verdad que todo se salio de contexto y resultamos agrediendonos unos aotros y demas espero no vuelva a pasar, pues de mi parte no sucedera mas...y pues tengan en cuenta que hay quienes no tienen tanta experiencia como otros y no sabemos algunas cosas y`pues si se van salir del tema mejor habran otro post.
bueno espero se hallan superado los problemas pasados y gracias sobre todo para AHC. bye
jabeck

----------


## AHC

Gracias jabeck, comprendo perfectamente lo de no tener damasiada experiencia, yo tampoco la tengo, nadie la tiene, todos aquí aprendemos continuamente y nos alimentamos de las dudas de los demas.
Por lo menos así debería ser.
Participo activamente Moderando en otro foro muy alejados del Ilusionismo y siempre ha sido así, por lo menos es el ideal de un foro.

Jabeck...espero seguir viendote por aquí.
Como le decimos en Argentina, necesitamos "Culos Inquietos" que pregunten y pregunten constantemente, obviamente algunas de esas preguntas no se pueden responder abiertamente por la tematica del foro pero siempre encontraras un click amigo que se te acercará por Privado para aconsejarte.

Por el tema del Post creo que esto estaría bien dejarlo ahi y no seguir aclarando porque oscurece....y si lo pasamos al Cajon del Olvido  :Confused:   :Wink:  

Saludos
AHC

----------


## jabeck

me parece muy bien!!!!! y de nuevo gracias.bye
jabeck

----------


## Martín Sanjurjo

> ay la pobre *ignorancia* que daño hace al ser humano...


Quiero decir que yo no he faltado, ni he llamado nada a nadie.

Por delante todo el mundo es muy santo...

Si los ''*grandes*'' del foro estuvieran a favor de la piratería, veríamos en que se entretendrían los usuarios que se dedican a reproducir en sus mensajes como loros, las palabras de algunos foreros *''importantes''*.

Me refiero a: Oh, si, la pìratería esta mal, es mejor un libro que un DVD...(Porque?, porque lo dicen dos foreros que encima de su foto pone 'Circulo interno', o algo así? ¿Que pasa, que como tiene más mensajes es más importante? Ah, no me había dado cuenta.

----------


## Dantestorm

Este post ha tomado una dirección muy diferente a la de sus inicios. En mi opinión debería cerrarse.  :Smile1:

----------


## jabeck

bueno...pues si ya lo deberian cerrar pues ya quedo clara la inquietud tenia, pues si seguimos asi vamos a seguir haciendo acusasiones y  demas cosas que nos van a terminar afectando a todos. bueno de nuevo gracias a los que me ayudaron bye
jabeck

----------


## Iván Manso

Pues es verdad, no hay que hacer caso de lo que digan los que tienen más mensajes... y ya puestos tampoco hay que hacer caso a los que lleven casi 20 años en la magia... si esto es así... no preguntemos más, si no hay que hacer caso a nadie...   :Wink:  

Un saludo

Iván Manso

----------


## shark

> Pues es verdad, no hay que hacer caso de lo que digan los que tienen más mensajes... y ya puestos tampoco hay que hacer caso a los que lleven casi 20 años en la magia... si esto es así... no preguntemos más, si no hay que hacer caso a nadie...   
> 
> Un saludo
> 
> Iván Manso


Yo desde hace tiempo no me hago caso ni a mi mismo., así me va... :mrgreen:

----------


## Iván Manso

Shark, es que lo tuyo no tiene remedio...  :twisted:

----------


## Martín Sanjurjo

Yo solo digo que la gente tiene que tener su propia opinion, no la de gente ''importante'' (que a mi me importan mas bien poco), para darse aires.

----------


## runnerbcn

> Yo me pongo cada vez más en su pellejo, y veo la cosa dificil. Porque no es que yo me lo baje y me ahorre 50 €, es que si lo hacen las 12000 personas de este foro, más los que no están en él, son muchos euros de dios que se ahorran entre todos, que no llegan a la editorial que ha puesto el esfuerzo ecomónico de comprar los derechos, pagarle al traductor, maquetar y revisar, editar varios miles de libros, y demás.


Sin embargo cada año se publican más libros y DVD's de magia (Sería interesante saber exactamente cuántos, pero vamos, que cada año aumenta el número de publicaciones es un hecho) Digo yo que si no existiese una demanda equivalente no habría tal oferta.




> Jabeck, vamos a ver, ya que te dedicas a la música, pues el mejor ejemplo que se te puede poner es ese: escribes canciones. Las tocas. Te pasas meses o años buscando un productos que te saque un disco. El disco sale a la venta. A os pocos días te das cuenta de que todo el mundo lo ha oído, pero a ti no te llega el dinero de esos disco porque solo se han vendido dos. ¿Cómo te sentirías?


Yo me sentiría muy bien porque eso aseguraría una mayor asistencia a mis conciertos, que es donde realmente se ganan bien la vida los cantantes, y no con la venta de discos, como muchos piensan equivocadamente.

Saludos.

----------

